# What transmission do I have?



## ironworker111 (May 31, 2009)

I own a '66 GTO 389 CID with automatic transmission. I have almost completed the complete frame-off restoration. I have spent over $3,000 on the engine and went to purchase a filter and pan gasket for my transmission. No transmission kit offered in any catalog is correct. The transmission looks almost new. The Powerglide and TurboHydramatic do not fit. There is a code number that says in large digits "66". There is another set of numbers. HELP! Thanks.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Pictures would help greatly to identify it. There are a couple different hydro's it could be, as well as others.


----------

